# The ultimate foundation thread!



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2009)

I realized that we don't have a thread like this, and its great to use this as reference for people that may see a member of similar skin tone and want to know what kind of foundation and color you use. So in this thread post:

1. Warm or cool shade?

2. Brands and shade of foundations

3. Brands and shade of concealers

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

post a pic of yourself to make this thread even better!


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 4, 2009)

I have pale, yellow toned skin, i think i'm warm toned but i'm not quite sure? Its oily and quite acne prone. Bit of acne scarring which is nice!

Currently i alternate between foundations. I use:

Maybelline Pure Minerals liquid foundation in Nude.

Barbra Daly oil free foundation (make sold in Tescos supermarket) in Almond.

L'oreal True match in Light Ivory.

And Clinique Superfit in Bare.

Concealers:

Barbra Daly concealer in Medium

Maybelline Dream mousse concealer in Rose Beige.

And i use Boots No.7 primer which is reasonably good but goes hard fast if you don't put the lid on properly.

That's it!! Haha! The colours i use are not exactly my shade, need to be a bit more yellow but they do me just fine until i find my HG.

P.s. I dont know how to post a pic (rubbish at technology) but there is one on my page.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 5, 2009)

Great thread, Aprill!!! Thanks for starting it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2009)

Since it's sunny out, I'm tanning quick so right now these match/will match me:

I'm a warm shaded gal

Foudations:

Pur Minerals Deeper

Black Opal Bronze &amp; Hazelnut stick

Revlon Colorstay Capuccino

I don't really use concealer, but I use Black Opal toast around my brows...

I use Neutrogena Oil free moisturizer that says it's a primer, lol. So I didn't buy an actual product for priming the skin.

In the cold months I get as light as:

MAC Studio Tech NC45

Black Opal Truly Topaz stick


----------



## Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

great thread!

i don't know if i'm cool or warm.. i think i'll hazard a guess at warm??

i use revlon colour stay in buff, normal/dry formula. i use hair serum as primer lol, it works really well, or just moisturiser if i'm pushed for time. i apply it with a brush.

i also have been known to use barry m face creme in shade 01, lightest shade. i usually wear that if my skin is AWFUL because it has practically pan-stick coverage.

concealer- i use dr harnik's red vein concealer which is a little green corrector and beige concealer over the top. the beige is a bit dark for me so i mix it with the body shop concealer stick in the lightest shade. i just apply that with fingers. if i'm really tired i use a little l'oreal touche magique under my eyes.

all set with a little bit of mattifying powder and hey presto:


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade?

I'd hazard a guess at cool but I don't know.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Virgin Vie Powder foundation in Ivory (the lightest I think)

3. Brands and shade of concealers

No7 instant radience concealer in shade 2

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Nope.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade?: cool - I've been told that I have blue undertones

2. Brands and shade of foundations: Revlon ColorStay oily skin formula in Mocha and Mahogany (my own special blend



)

3. Brands and shade of concealers: I love several different MAC formulas: Select Cover-Up, Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer, Select Moisture Cover and the Studio Stick Concealer

4. Do you use primer? What brand?: no, it breaks me out.


----------



## lilmama (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm a cool. Use Meow in Frisky Bengal and their undereye concealer in the same shade. Dry skin kept in good condition with Garden of Wisdom products.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

*1. Warm or cool shade?*

Cool/Neutral

*2. Brands and shade of foundations*

Cinema Secrets - 601-18

Estee Lauder Double Wear - Shell

Face Atelier - Porcelaine

Graftobian - Bombshell

L'Oreal True Match - N1

MAC - NW15

Make Up For Ever Face &amp; Body - Ivory 20

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation- 110

Revlon Colorstay - Ivory

Sally Hansen Natural Beauty - Porcelain

Visiora - 010

*3. Brands and shade of concealers*

Revlon Colorstay - Ivory

*4. Do you use primer? What brand?*

Smashbox

Garnier Nutritioniste Ultra-Lift Anti-Wrinkle Firming Serum


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome ! Thanks Aprill !

1.Warm or cool shade ?

Cool.

2. Brands and shade of foundation :

Lily Lolo Candy Cane

BE Fairly light

L'orÃ©al accord parfait (true match?) ivory pink

3. Brands and shade of concealer :

Lily Lolo Blondie

L'orÃ©al touche magique (the light one)

4. Do you use primer ? What brand ?

Makeup Forever HD primer (#1 green).


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm cool/neutral - NW10.

Make Up Store Liquid Foundation in 'Milk' is a perfect match.

I don't use concealer or primer.


----------



## jbinkley (Apr 11, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade?

I'm a cool shade. Dark hair, pale blue eyes, and rosey cheeks.

2. Brands and shade of foundations?

I use Sheer Miracle's light cool foundation. Its a cool shade with pink undertones in the light range (description from website). I mostly use it since I like the feel of it. It just works well with my skin.

3. Brands and shade of concealers?

I don't usually use any concealer so I don't really have a good/strong opinion here.

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Similar to the answer in question 3.


----------



## brunettie (Apr 18, 2009)

1) warm

2)estee lauder doublewear(try it theyll put some on you at the counter!)

3)mac studio finish concealer

4)usually i dont but one that works REALLY well is cliniques pore minimizer instant perfector.

id really appreciate if anyone knows theyre NARS lipsticks to checkout a question/thread i posted in the makeup cosmetics section. thanks!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Apr 18, 2009)

I really like Smashbox High Definition foundation. I use medium M1.

It's lightweight coverage, but good. It does the job, for sure!


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Apr 22, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Cool like the other side of the pillowww

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Revlon custom creations in 010 fair/light

3. Brands and shade of concealers

jane. no show concealer in a color I can't remember.

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Just moisturizer :0


----------



## ClassicFilmBabe (Apr 28, 2009)

My skin has a natural tan tint to it but it's not deep or anything. I tend to go toward the warmer tones.

Foundations: I just started using Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse in Nude (Light) and it's working very well. I was lucky in picking the right shade on the first try. It does give an airbrush finish (as best it can anyway)

Concealer: I've been using Almay Clear Complexion concealer in light/medium for a long time and I'm still happy with it.

Primer: I just started using Laura Geller Spackle Under Make-up Primer and it's been working well. It does appear to make my skin look smoother and the concealer stays on longer with it underneath.


----------



## GillT (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Warm but pale.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in Alabaster

Lili Lolo Foundation in Porcelain

Benefit Play Stick in Jax

Those are the main ones although I don't use the Play Stick as much as I used to.

3. Brands and shade of concealers

Bobbi Brown Face Touch Up Stick in Alabaster

Laura Mercier Secret Concealer in 01 for undereyes

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer although I only tend to use it under mineral foundation. I'm not 100% sure that it really helps.


----------



## Alice2009 (May 5, 2009)

Foundation of Medium M1 of Smash Box is really awesome i am using from months


----------



## makeup>reality (May 8, 2009)

Neutral skin tone-Medium

Foundation shades:

Bare Escentuals in Medium Beige

Clinique Superfit in Shell

Dior Airflash in 300

Boots no. 7 in Light

Stila Illuminating Liquid in 50 watts

Cover Fx Mineral Fx in E20

Concealer shades:

NARS Cover Stick in Custard

Clinique All About Eyes in 02 Light Golden

No pix, sorry



I may update with one later. HTH! Cool thread idea


----------



## Cimorene (May 14, 2009)

Okay newbie here but how do you know what undershade you are, and how do you know if you're cool or warm?

Thanks!


----------



## ladycallie (May 15, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade? Warm in the summer, cooler in the winter/fall.

2. Brands and shade of foundations: I use the 2nd to lightest shade in all mineral foundations. Specifically the Avon Ideal Shade, and Bare Escentuals. I'm hooked.

3. Brands and shade of concealers: I don't use them, though I should.

4. Do you use primer? What brand? YES! I use the Avon MagiX skin perfector, OR my philosophy primer.


----------



## rozycheeks (May 18, 2009)

This I a real cool posting that you have started buddy. My shade is warm. I prefer to go for organic and herbal cosmetics. I seldom use concealer or primer.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (May 19, 2009)

The MA at MAC recommended Studio Fix Fluid NW30 for me. I have pink undertones &amp; blush very readily.


----------



## tiffylovesboomr (Jun 21, 2009)

ok I have a question. I just moved to a new state where it gets REALLY hot in the summer time which obviously makes me sweat alot. I just want to know what foundation should I use? Should I use a powder or liquid or what? Plus I can't spend a lot of money right now so if you have any suggestions please let me know!! Thanks! &lt;3


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tiffylovesboomr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok I have a question. I just moved to a new state where it gets REALLY hot in the summer time which obviously makes me sweat alot. I just want to know what foundation should I use? Should I use a powder or liquid or what? Plus I can't spend a lot of money right now so if you have any suggestions please let me know!! Thanks! &lt;3 ou can try Revlon Colorstay foundation, that liquid foundation is matte and lasts really long, i think its about 12 bucks
or you can try mineral foundations such as Earthen Glow Mineral in Cover Me formula or Joppa Mineral, they have good coverage and staying power

HTH

my answers

1. Warm or cool shade?

Warm - Light-medium yellow toned

2. Brands and shade of foundations

- I use light-medium golden/yellow shade in all mineral foundations that i've tried except Joppa, their shades run darker

- MAC NC30

- Revlon Colorstay Medium Beige (not yellow enough for me, i should have chosen Golden Beige *_*)

3. Brands and shade of concealers

I use concealer for my dark circles

- The Body Shop Ultra Smooth Liquid Concealer - 03: quite good and natural but i think its been discontinued





- NYX Concealer in a Jar - Light: color is ok but kinda creases and fades

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Yes i use Monistat gel as primer


----------



## tiffylovesboomr (Jul 2, 2009)

alright maybe i will try some of those. thanks for the help!


----------



## fawp (Jul 2, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Absolute cool. I have porcelaine skin which means I have white undertones...not pink or yellow.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

MAC Studio Fix Liquid in NC15 and MAC Studio Fix Powder in N3. The liquid is close but still a little too dark so I just use it where I need the coverage and then blend it out with the powder.

3. Brands and shade of concealers

MAC Select Cover Up in NW15. I cocktail my foundations and concealers to get the best match.

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Everytime! MAC Face Protect. I like that it has SPF 15 in it. I also like Smashbox Photofinish Foudation Primer Light and will sometimes use this on my t-zone.


----------



## clarapinto03 (Jul 23, 2009)

Begin with clean hands and a clean face.

Apply moisturizer appropriate to your skin type. Let it set a few minutes, particularly if your skin is oily.

Camouflage under-eye circles and blemishes with concealer.

Select a foundation that is appropriate to your skin type and the coverage you wish to achieve. The color should match your skin, disappearing when blended well.

Shake the bottle well to mix the formula. Or, simply open a stick or compact version.

Place a small amount of foundation on the back of one hand. Dip your makeup sponge or your middle finger into it.

Apply to the center of your face: cheeks, forehead, chin.

Blend out to your hair and jawline until the foundation vanishes. Pay special attention to blending around the nose, mouth and jawline.

Set the foundation with loose powder immediately following application.


----------



## Preethivarma (Jul 25, 2009)

I ve always fond of OLY and i always love to use it as it makes me look younger....

I ve a little bit dark skin and i look cool.... Presently i don ve any photos to upload.. Will do it later.

Thanks.


----------



## aagirlie (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tiffylovesboomr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok I have a question. I just moved to a new state where it gets REALLY hot in the summer time which obviously makes me sweat alot. I just want to know what foundation should I use? Should I use a powder or liquid or what? Plus I can't spend a lot of money right now so if you have any suggestions please let me know!! Thanks! &lt;3 A mineral makeup works best for me (Florida-wet woolen blanket effect smacking you in the face when you step outside)

1. Warm or cool shade?

light, warm, mild yellow undertone, with mild pink overtones. Does that make me a warm? I've used all shades of light to medium ivory, bisque is too pale, medium beige is too dark.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Tru Minerals in Medium, with setting veil

In winter, Govergirl Clean in 205 with a little Borghese Splendore brighting makeup mixed in

3. Brands and shade of concealers

no concealers, though I do need one, just for little red spots

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

No primer, tried Laura Geller but my skin is way too oily. Gave it to my sister who has dry skin and it works great for her. Every primer I've tried breaks me out.

I may try out the Clinique pore minimizer brunettie uses, I have just huge pores!


----------



## Lovage (Aug 11, 2009)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Warm, I have the golden Asian undertones.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Bare Escentuals Medium Beige

Diorskin Forever 031

3. Brands and shade of concealers

M.A.C. Select Cover Up NW30

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Yes, Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

I'll come back to edit with a picture asap!


----------



## season (Sep 17, 2009)

warm

neutragena

no concealer


----------



## .MissDarko. (Oct 9, 2009)

2 questions about Revlon Colorstay Foundation for Mixed/Oily skin.

1st question:

In MAC SFF I'm a NW30. And I bought the Revlon one in 220 (Natural Beige). *Is that good?* Cause I noticed it has like a little tiny bit of pinky shade in it, and the MAC one I use it's quite a yellow shade. But the woman that was helping me out with the shade, said it would be ok cause now winter is coming and the skin tends to get whiter/brighter so I wouldn't have no problems with it.

It's the first time ever I buy something of this brand.

2nd question:

I noticed the consistency it's very liquidy. Is yours that way too?

Thanks in advance


----------



## internetchick (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine is liquidy as well.

If the shade is too pinky, then winter won't change that. I would exchange it for a more suitable shade.


----------



## .MissDarko. (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for answering!


----------



## misskitten (Oct 12, 2009)

I have very very pale skin and even the lightest shades of foundation leave a mark on my jaw, does any one know of any mega pale brands that i could try. I have tried most high street brands with no success so far


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, so I sampled Graftobian Hi-Def in Midnight Marigold, and I kinda like it. You hafta sheer it out with moisturizer tho, cuz it's a bit oily and heavy. But the finish is gorgeous. I'm waiting for my full size in the mail.

Also I got the Rimmel fix + Perfect and so far I like it. The peach shade doesn't bother me and kinda helps cover the discolorations.


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a great idea



here's mine

1. I'm pretty neutral toned, cooler in the winter and warmer in the summer. But I'm as neutral as you can get for most part

2.

MUFE: HD 118 (Flesh)

MUFE: Mat Duo 205

MAC: Studio Sculpt NW25

Smashbox HD: Medium 1 in the summer and Light in the winter

3. MAC Studio Sculpt - NC30 (I use this to conceal redness, I don't use under eye concealer)

4. Yes, I use Cover FX Primer


----------



## magosienne (Oct 19, 2009)

Repost, updated





1. Cool tone, light, rosy beige skin.

2.

Makeup Forever HD #115

MAC Select spf15 NC30

Lily Lolo Candy Cane

EDM Sandy fair (intensive formula)

3.

Makeup Forever green concealer

EDM fair concealer (intensive formula)

4.

With MMU : Fyrinnae's rice paper primer

With Mufe : MUFE HD Primer #1 (green)


----------



## blueyonderdream (Oct 22, 2009)

I dont know if I'm warm or cool!

I use MAC nw25 Studio Fix fluid or mineralise satinfinish

and

Physicians Formula mineral make up in creamy natural

I don't really wear concealer or primer,but have just ordered smashbox's primer after reading some good things about it. I just hope it doesn't make me break out, cause i have seen a few people say it did that to them!


----------



## islac (Oct 26, 2009)

i so love this thread. thank you so much for starting this. i only use a regular powder foundation.. angelfit by maybelline. nothing much really.


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

If you have oily skin I highly reccomend annabelle skin true foundation and Almay pure blends which also acts as an excellent eyeshadow base and concealer for it does not cake or crease. MAC select moisture cover is great as well yet provides a bit too much coverage. The Body Shop tea trea oil foundation stick is excellent for spot control.


----------



## IzzyBoo (Nov 13, 2009)

hello, newbie here, hope someone can help rec a foundation. My skin is DSNW (as in dr baumann book)

Im looking for a light foundation for day time and a medium coverage foundation for whenever I go out.

thnx!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 23, 2009)

bump! post ladies!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 23, 2009)

1. I am not entierly sure if i am a warm of cool shade, i do prefer foundations that are either neutral or a warm shade becuase cool shades tend to make me appear sickly.

2. MUFE Mat Velvet + number 20

Bobbi Brown oil free even finish foundation in Sand

Dream Cream to powder by urban decay in illusion

Boscia oil free tinted moisturizer in light

kores tinted moisturizer in light

Fresh cosmetics pressed powder in northern lights

3. MUFE concealer pallete no. 1

MUFE full cover concealer no. 2

MUFE lift concealer no. 1

Bobbi brown corrector in light bisque

4. I do use primer, i tend to switch it up, but mostly use

Skin Fx acne fighting oil free primer

Laura Geller Welcome Matt


----------



## britney54 (Nov 24, 2009)

*1. Warm or cool shade? *Cool shade (I'm pretty sure)

* 2. Brands and shade of foundations: *Clinique supermoisture foundation in linen, I think (or whatever the 2nd lightest shade is)

* 3. Brands and shade of concealers: *Origins Quick, Hide! Concealer in light

* 4. Do you use primer? What brand? *Yes, Reviva labs makeup primer


----------



## fihe (Nov 24, 2009)

*




*

1. Warm or cool shade? I'd say neutral leaning towards cool, although I look good in most warm makeup colors

*2. Brands and shade of foundations* Revlon Colorstay Combination/Oily formula in Sand Beige, L'orÃ©al True Match liquid in Classic Ivory (N2), Everyday Minerals Original Glo formula in Beige- Fairly Light, Rimmel Recover in True Ivory

*3. Brands and shade of concealers* Almay Line Smoothing in Light, Everyday Minerals in Intensive Fair, Everyday Minerals in Intensive Light (a very yellow shade for blue undereye circles), Mary Kay Signature in Ivory (also quite yellow)

*4. Do you use primer? What brand?* no; n/a


----------



## MoroccanBeauty (Dec 23, 2009)

for me,,,,,estee lauder / double wear is the best one i used until now

for consealer ,,,,,i use YvesSaintLaurent consealer.

primer,,,,mac


----------



## kittylee (Jan 5, 2010)

im a yellow skintone

i LOVE Lorac Natural Performance Foundation.. i use the shade np5

i also use Benifit's Boing concealer in 2

Primer i use aquaprime from Lorac


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 6, 2010)

Gosh Velvet Touch Foundation Primer

Gosh X-Ceptional Wear Foundation in Natural

MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NW15

MAC Skinfinish Natural in Light Medium


----------



## elena20 (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? Definitely warm





2. Brands and shade of foundations: Revlon Color Stay Mineral Foundation in Light Medium

3. Brands and shade of concealers: Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer in Light

4. Do you use primer? What brand? I don't use primer anymore, I use Nivea Visage Tinted Moisturizer which serves as my primer.


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *misskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have very very pale skin and even the lightest shades of foundation leave a mark on my jaw, does any one know of any mega pale brands that i could try. I have tried most high street brands with no success so far



misskitten I was trying to recreate a Twilight vampire look so hunted down the palest drugstore foundation possible. Well I found Miss Sporty does a matte foundation (it's not too matte - very flattering) in shade 01 which was the absolute palest foundation I found. It cost me about Â£3, and guess what - I'm hooked! I love it so much that I'm going to repurchase the 02 (medium) shade (my true shade) to replace my SFF when it runs out




*1. Warm or cool shade?* Warm - I have yellow undertones, though Mac is known for its backwards colour wheel, so I'm an NC.

*2. Brands and shade of foundations: winter:* MAC NC25 SFF, MAC NC27 studio tech, Bourjois 10 hour sleep effect in medium 73, Maybelline dream satin liquid foundation in Nude. *Summer: *bobbi brown tinted moisturiser in medium, bobby brown skin foudation in 3.5 warm beige (this is slightly too beige), *when I'm tan:* MAC NC30 SFF, Clarins tinted moisturiser in Peche, Loreal Infallible in Golden Sun.

*3. Brands and shade of concealers: summer:* MAC select cover up in NC30, *winter:* MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC20

*4. Do you use primer?* nope - I use Nivea's oil free moisturiser only before makeup.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Jan 10, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade?

I'm not sure, really. Possibly cool or neutral.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse in Porcelain Ivory - Light 1

It's an alright foundation. It has great coverage and an amazing finish, but it slides off my t-zone by the middle of the day so I end up having to reapply.

3. Brands and shade of concealers

Almay Bright Eyes Concealer/Eye Primer in Light

I love this concealer! It stays on till I take it off at the end of the day and only creases a tiny bit.

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Nah.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a blonde with green eyes, I have cool skin with blue/red under tones.

I use Smashbox primer both the regular and Hybrid

MAC NW20, I like their Studio Fix, Mineralize Liquid, Select Tint and Moistureblend compact. In the summer I use their Stick foundation in NW23 or NC27

I also like YSL brush on foudation in number 4, I love Presciptives Flawless Skin in Porcelain and Rose in the summer. I am gutted that this range has been withdrawn by the Lauder group and would welcome any ideas on alternatives for these.

I like Amazing cosmetics concealers as the colours suit me and they are extemely dense. I mainly use these under my eyes and around my nose. I aslo like the Smashbox under eye brightener and of course YSL Touche Eclat although its not dense enough for me to use alone. I tried the Chanel equivalent recently with great results.

.


----------



## arjohnson1980 (Jan 17, 2010)

I need serious help with foundation. I have gone between Revlon Colorstay in 380 (Rich Ginger) Revlon Custom Creations 060 (Deep), Mary Kay Mineral Foundation in Bronze 1... Yeah I think I look ashy...








So any suggestions you may have are greatly appreciated!!!

Spanks!!






1. Warm or cool shade?

Not sure

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Revlon Colorstay Rich Ginger

3. Brands and shade of concealers

None need help there too

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Nope.


----------



## SophieIowa (Jan 27, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? I have very light skin with warm undertones

2. Brands and shade of foundations Revlon Colorstay in Ivory and/or Buff (sometimes I mix them) Revlon Photoready in 002 Vanilla, Revlon Age Defying Spa in 002 Fair-Light, Covergirl Clean Oil Free in 505 Ivory, Sally Hansen Carmindy Your Skin in 01 Porcelain, L'oreal True Match in W1 (though W1 is VERY light, so I use it as a mixer with other foundations or in the dead of winter if I'm VERY pale), NC15 in MAC

3. Brands and shade of concealers: L'oreal True Match in W1-2-3, Benefit Boi-ing in 02, Ben Nye redness reducer concealer in the lightest shade

4. Do you use primer? What brand? I use the Monistat anti-chafing gel if I need a primer, but I don't use primer daily


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 27, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? Cool

2. Brands and shade of foundations? Revlon ColorStay in Ivory

3. Brands and shade of concealers? Revlon ColorStay in Fair

3 1/2. Powder? I also use Revlon ColorStay Pressed Powder in Fair..

4. Do you use primer? What brand? Yes, Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel


----------



## greta1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a yellowish color skin and i am looking for a perfect foundation. Would anybody suggest me the appropriate one?


----------



## oolbogurl (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know if I'm warm or cool..

I have pretty light skin for an Asian.

I use NARS Sheerglow foundation (liquid) light4.

I'm still looking for good translucent powder to set my foundation and good to carry with me &gt;:]

I use Stilla Shade C concealer

and id bare escentuals- Prime Time as primer.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 13, 2010)

Neutral skin tone with some olive

Foundation shades: MAC NW30, CoverFX E40, Dior 030, Elizabeth Arden Pure Finish Mineral Powder (foundation)- 03

Concealer: Revlon Colorstay Medium, TheBalm Time Balm- Light/Medium

Powder: MAC Blot Powder- Medium/Dark

Primer: GOSH Velvet Touch Primer


----------



## nydoll23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys






Right now im using makeup forever HD foundation 123,which i love love love

Macc studio fix in nc30.

I also use mark face xpert foundation in nude, which i love for a everyday,running errands look.

In the summer I use Mac studio fix in nc35

I also use Mark face xpert foundation in natural

I use Mac fix + spray or smashbox hd primer nars primer

for concealer im using smashbox hd concealer in fair/light- right now/ winter Ireally like it.

for a finishing powder im using makeup forever HD Powder-its aaaammmmaaaazing!its not drying,can be used on all skin shades and types and it has mineral silica powder in it which plumps lines and dosent settle in them,i use this all year round


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 23, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade?

I'm native american so I think warm

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Clinique Almost Makeup spf 15 02 light mf

3. Brands and shade of concealers

No Concealer

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Yes Cat Cosmetics Primer/And Clinique eye primer


----------



## JillEclipse (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't buy foundation from the dollar store.


----------



## nexteve (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello!

I just started using liquid foundation can any one suggest me better my skin is little bit dry and sensitive skin.


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Mar 8, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? Cool - pink undertone

2. Brands and shade of foundations? I use pinQ.me Loose Mineral Foundation Shade = Coolum

3. Brands and shade of concealers? Don't really use concealer - foundation is enough

4. Do you use primer? What brand? I use pinQ.me Finishing powder - great stuff!

I love mineral makeup - lets my skin breathe!


----------



## battingozzy (Mar 8, 2010)

c


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 8, 2010)

The other version of me.

Face: mix a little bit of Manic Panic Dreamtone foundation in white with an even smaller bit of BedHead Cosmetics whipped Foundation #01 and Gosh Velvet Touch Line perfector.

Cheecks: Kiss Me Minerals blush in Mia.

All this is set with Kiss Me Minerals Finishing powder in Bare.

Result:


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 9, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? Neutral. Golden and slightly pink undertones.

2. Brands and shade of foundations? Currently using Estee Lauder Doublewear in Ecru

3. Brands and shade of concealers? Lise Watier Concealer Portfoilio (Light), MAC Studiofinish in NC20, and Quo Minerals Matter Double Concealer.

4. Do you use primer? I use GOSH Velvet Touch Primer. It's my HG of primers and I wouldn't switch it for anything.


----------



## Coolkidd (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? Cool - pink undertone, overall oily with the occasional pimple or two during the month

2. Brands and shade of foundations? Cover FX Foundation in E20 and Cover FX Setting Powder in Translucent and for a lighter look Marcelle Luminous Tint Moisturizer in Luminous Beige

3. Brands and shade of concealers? I don't use concealer

4. Do you use primer? What brand? Pur Minerals Correcting Primer in Green


----------



## kelseyxoxo3844 (Mar 14, 2010)

1. mostly warm.

2. Mark's Xpert Flawless Touch foundation. I use the buff shade. its the most amazing foundation ive found yet.

3. Mark's Good Riddance Concealer in Medium/Deep. I use it as a hook up with my mascara. Its creamy and very easy to blend.

4. No primer!

www.mymarkstore.com/kmccauley


----------



## nehima (Mar 16, 2010)

*1. Warm or cool shade?*

Warm. I have super yellow undertones.

*2. Brands and shade of foundations*

MAC Studio Fix Powder + Foundation in C30

Maybelline SuperStay 24 hour makeup in Classic Beige

Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse in Medium 2.5

*3. Brands and shade of concealers*

MAC Selectmoisture cover in NW20 (undereye concealer)

MAC studio sculp in NC30

*4. Do you use primer? What brand?*

Yes! I use E.L.F. studio mineral primer. Good stuff!

Pic:


----------



## serinaa (Mar 22, 2010)

I tried really hard to figure out which brand is fit for me .and i finally chose Guerlain .You guys have ever tryied it ?


----------



## nihaowawa (Mar 22, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? warm

2. Brands and shade of foundations: makeup forever HD, revlon photo ready, maybelline dreammatte mousse

3. Brands and shade of concealers: never used

4. Do you use primer? What brand? smashbox primer


----------



## serinaa (Mar 24, 2010)

I 'm 22 .I've just got a job ,abd my friend recommend Clinique to me .Anyone tell me whether it 's fit for me ?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2010)

Update:

Warm? I'm yellow when it's cold and peach when it's warm.

Anyhow I can wear as foundation AND concealer:

Black Opal Truly Topaz and Beautiful Bronze

MAC Studio Tech NC45 and 50

Pur Minerals Deep

Graftobian Midnight Marigold (mixed with lighter color or sheered in winter)

Revlon Colorstay Caramel and Cappuccino (mixed with Caramel)

MUFE HD 175

Primer: None. I don't think they work for some reason. But I wanna try the MUFE caramel, yellow and pink and the Smashbox peach one


----------



## kellabella (Mar 29, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade?

cool with yellow undertones ( right now i go tanning, but im still cool, and when im not tanning still cool with yellow undertones )

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Revlon Photofinish or Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse in Medium

Maybelline SuperStay 24 hour makeup in Classic Beige

Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse in Medium 2.5

3. Brands and shade of concealers

Neutrogena â€“ Mineral Sheers Concealer Kit SPF 20 ( LOVE IT )!!!!

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

OF COURSE!!! ( i have to ) Rimmels Fix &amp; Perfect Primer


----------



## Mikesloug (Mar 29, 2010)

My skin has a natural oily it's not deep or anything. I tend to go toward the warmer tones.

I just started using Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse in Nude (Light) and it's working very well. I was lucky in picking the right shade on the first try.


----------



## khate (Apr 1, 2010)

_Warm or cool shade?_

I guess I'm a cool shade

_Brands and shade of foundations?_

MAC

Revlon

_Brands and shade of concealers?_

I use mineral concealer

_Do you use primer? What brand?_

nope.

_Warm or cool shade?_

I guess I'm a cool shade

_Brands and shade of foundations?_

MAC

Revlon

_Brands and shade of concealers?_

I use mineral concealer

_Do you use primer? What brand?_

nope.


----------



## goheater (Apr 4, 2010)

*1. Warm or cool shade?*

Cool

*2. Brands and shade of foundations*

DiorSkin Nude - 30

Smashbox creme to powder ... I forgot, but I want to say L3-L4

*3. Brands and shade of concealers*

The Lorac one with the roller (lol) - DF2

Chanel Highlighter pen

*4. Do you use primer? What brand?*

Not usually.


----------



## federico Calce (Apr 7, 2010)

I was thinking that we need a foundation thread here for absolute noobs to rooting, etal. Sort of like learning your ABCs before you can write words, and writing words before you can write sentences, etc.I m a noob myself, but I'd really appreciate it if folks could chip in (sequentially) with explanations.I have seen lots of very helpful, well written guides here, but they lack operation definitions There's so much jargon here that it's hard for a noob to really learn the basics.


----------



## federico Calce (Apr 8, 2010)

I just had my sample pack 2 weeks ago and happy ako sa results. though medyo mahal yung shipping pero its worth it! maganda yung ultimate all-day foundation nila. as in no shine at all. napaka-humid pa naman ng weather dito sa pinas kaya sobrang natuwa ako dito and no need for blotting paper. yung extra-coverage naman mas maganda yung finish kasi mas natatakpan niya pimple marks. pero dun pa rin ako sa ultimate all day kasi ayaw ko talaga ng me shine.


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Cool

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Revlon Colorstay Ivory

Lorac Breakthrough..the first shade, I forget what its called

3. Brands and shade of concealers

Covergirl Smoothers Fair..works better than any high end one I've tried!

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Make Up For Ever or Smashbox


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2010)

Can Any one help me figure out which shade of Revlon/Covergirl/Loreal/ Maybelline concealers is perfect for a MAC NW30 Concealer shade?

I have tried my friends NW30 concealer and its the perfect shade for me...

Can anyone of you please advise me which shade &amp; brand is a MAC equivalent?

Wanted to buy a cheaper concealer than MAC!

Thanks...


----------



## bettyw7679 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks you for the post.

Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------



## silvestri (May 23, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade?

2. Brands and shade of foundations

3. Brands and shade of concealers

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

my foundation shades are always warm, b/c my undertones are warm.

currently i'm using clinique stay true in 05 golden. and i also have clinique superfit in 29 golden beige. Both are really great for oily skin, and aren't overdrying.

I dont' use concealer, i like a natural look. I dont use primer, i dont reallly feel it to be necessary, b/c i use a moisturizer underneath my foundation, i use olay complete for sensitive skin with uv protection of spf 15 +


----------



## frankboyII (May 29, 2010)

Nice thread i just love it.

Thanks


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 4, 2010)

*1. Warm or cool shade?*

Cool

*2. Brands and shade of foundations*

Mac (NC20)

Essence pure mineral in the color 02 - Soft Sand

*3. Brands and shade of concealers*

I use the rimmel london stick concealer i

*4. Do you use primer? What brand?*

Don't use


----------



## divadoll (Jun 5, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? neutral

2. Brands and shade of foundations? loose mineral make up which I make from scratch

3. Brands and shade of concealers? Benefits Boi-ing shade 2

4. Do you use primer? What brand? yes - everytime. Monistat


----------



## Ricciolina (Jun 6, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Warm - I have golden yellow undertones.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Currently, I'm using L'Oreal's Infalliable Liquid Make-Up in SUN BEIGE.

3. Brands and shade of concealers

Don't use.

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Occasionally - bare minerals.


----------



## blusherr (Jun 13, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Warm

2. Brands and shade of foundation

BB- 4.5 (warm natural)

Estee lauder- 3

MUFE-32

Clinique-7

3. Brands and shade of concealers

MUFE- 10

Shu Uemera - 7

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

nope.


----------



## computerguy224 (Jun 26, 2010)

you can get good deals on cosmetics purchases by using myplutos...


----------



## BeautyTalk (Jun 28, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? I'm usually cool , but right now I'm warm because of the summer.

2. Brands and shade of foundation - I use Mary Kay (Ivory) when i'm lighter , and Calvin Klein Infinite Matte Oil free (203 toasted) when i'm darker.

3. Brands and shade of concealers - Laura Mercier Secret Concealer (#2)

4. Do you use primer? What brand? Yes, Laura Mercier


----------



## lutzschwartz (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybeline brand Works for me best!!!


----------



## mashak13 (Jul 7, 2010)

1. Warm or cool shade? Cool

2. Brands and shade of foundations? I've been using Clinique's Superbalanced Makeup for years (clinique.com). It's oil-free so my face doesn't get shiny -- I'm pretty sure it's works for all skin types. I just got a new bottle of it since it's summer and my skin shade is a little darker now, so I got the Vanilla shade (I'm pretty fair-skinned so even though it's summer I'm still using the lighter shades...) But they have so many shades and the people at the counter will help you find the right one for you.

3. Brands and shade of concealers? I don't usually use concealer...occasionally I use Clinique concealer for under my eyes.

4. Do you use primer? What brand? Nope. I never really felt the need for it - but does anyone have some suggestions about primer brands and if primers are really essential for my make-up routine?


----------



## lovelaughlauren (Jul 18, 2010)

Great idea for a post!

1. I'm not sure if I'm cool or warm, but I have very red-toned skin.

2. I have previously used rimmel renew and lift foundation and I LOVED it but then I somehow went off it. I have found my HG tinted moisturiser- by Nivea- but I'm in search of a foundation. Hopefully this post will help!

3. I just bought Benefit's Confessions of a Concealaholic

4. I don't, but i'm looking into GOSH velvet touch


----------



## saharapunk (Jul 21, 2010)

i am so passionate about the quest for the perfect foundation! i've found mine! here's what i use religiously (including skin care!)

Mask- Ren Smooth Radiance mask

Cleanser- Ren Rosa Centifolia facial cleansing gel

Moisturiser Day- ReVive Cellular Repair OR Perricone Face Finishing Moisturiser

Moisturiser Evening- ReVive Moisturising Renewal Cream

Serum- ReVive Serum Protectif OR Darphin Intral (I also use the Darphin Intral Redness Relief cream)

Foundation- Hourglass Liquid Veil in Shade 4

Concealer face- Ellis Faas in s204

Concealer Eyes- By Terry in Nude

Primer- Hourglass Solar Tan

Exfoliator Face: MD Skincare Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel Pads and Leaf &amp; rusher

and as far as i'm concerned there is no better bronzer than nars laguna oo and the nars eye primer is faaaaabulous!


----------



## htlheinz (Jul 25, 2010)

I can go either way, warm or cool

I mostly use Armani LSF in 4.5

no concealor or primer

Also Mac Studio Sculp NC20

or MAC face and body #3

I recently tried Sheisheido and I really like it.


----------



## juliakmartine (Jul 27, 2010)

When Ever we talk about the Foundation at that time we must have to keep in mind this point :

first of all decide which kind of foundation you want to buy Warm or cool shade? After that you have to choose the Brands and shade of foundations.then you have to decide your skin tone and as per skin tone you have to choose the foundation shade.


----------



## britney54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just got the Bobbi Brown luminous moisturizing foundation in warm ivory.. I got a sample of it and I really loved it so I decided to order the whole bottle of it! The bottle is a lot smaller than I thought it would be though.. especially for $45.


----------



## gionnetto (May 10, 2011)

1. Warm or cool shade?
Neutral indeed!

2. Brands and shade of foundations

L'Oreal True Match N1

Revlon ColorStay 110

Yves Saint Laurent Teint Resist 1

3. Brands and shade of concealers

I actually use 3 concealers:


Avene Couvrance (a green stick)
Lancome Maquicomplete 1 (for blemishes and my upper lids
Estee Lauder Double Wear 2 (for undereye circles)
4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Lancome Pro Base (in winter)

Sephora Base (it's also mattifying - in summer)

MUFE UV SPF50+ (whenever there is too much sun around me!)


----------



## Maris Crane (May 10, 2011)

1. Warm or cool shade? *Neutral, or slightly warmer toned.* 2. Brands and shade of foundations *Bobbi Brown Skin #00 Alabaster. Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizer in Alabaster Tint. Chanel Pro Lumiere 0.5/10 Limpide/Nude. MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural, Light. MAC Studio Fix PPF N3. MAC Studio Sculpt NC15. Maybelline FIT Me 110. Revlon PR #001 Ivory. Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer in Fair* 3. Brands and shade of concealers *CoverFX ConcealFX X-Light Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage SC-1 MAC Sculpt NW/NC15 Maybelline Dream Mousse 0-1 (discontinued) Revlon Age Defying Concealer Cream, Light/Pale YSL Touche Eclat No. 1* 4.Do you use primer? What brand? *Dr. Brandt's Pores No More pore refiner (nose/inner cheeks) Hard Candy Sheer Envy Makeup Forever HD #5 Blue NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

1. Warm or cool shade?
Warm

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Maybelline Mineral Makeup  Creamy Natural 3. Brands and shade of concealers

Amazing Concealer medium golden
4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Palladio primer or PF mineral tone correcting primer


----------



## Relocation (May 11, 2011)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Warm, definitely

2. Brands and shade of foundations

Lise Watier Teint Mousse Mattifant in Naturel

3. Brands and shade of concealers

Physicians Formula concealer twins in Green/Light, Lise Watier Colour Wheel (light), and Lise Watier Undercover in 70697 Clair

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

Yes, moisturizer and Body Shop primer


----------



## MissOnyx (Sep 16, 2011)

1*.* Warm or cool shade?

I'm not entirely sure to be honest (all I know is that I'm quite pale)
2. Brands and shade of foundations
At the moment I use Rimmel London Silky loose face powder in transparent but I find it has a rather pinkish tone to it which I really don't like as I want a flawless pure white look, so I'm looking into purchasing some Manic Panic dreamtone and some Manic Panic virgin white loose powder.

3. Brands and shade of concealers

Rimmel London 'Stay Matte' concealer in ivory; but I've just run out.
4. Do you use primer? What brand?
I feel like an idiot saying this, but I don't know what primer is.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Warm or cool shade?
Cool

2. Brands and shade of foundations
** Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse - Porcelain Ivory (don't use it anymore)*

** Dermablend - Nude Beige*

* I'm not 100 % happy with DB, and consider buying a MAC foundation. We shall see..

3. Brands and shade of concealers
** Maybelline Dream Mousse - 0-1 Light
*

4.Do you use primer? What brand?
** Rimmel - Fix &amp; Percfect Pro* (made me break out horribly, would never use again - just a heads up)

** Smashbox Photo Finish Primer *


----------



## janetgriselle (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Warm or cool shade?
Cool

2. Brands and shade of foundations
** Laura Mercier Bamboo Beige*

**MAC Blot Powder in Medium*

3. Brands and shade of concealers
** Amazing Cosmetics Medium Beige*

4.Do you use primer? What brand?

Yes! *Smashbox Photo Finish Primer*


----------



## bostonbeauty (Feb 4, 2012)

1. * Olive Skin *- warm neutral. Strong olive undertones. Can wear cool/neutral tones in winter.

2.  Brands and Shades* FOUNDATION*:

 MAC NC 35, 40, 42 in Studio Fix Fluid

 Cargo Oil Free Hi-Def in F50

 Too Faced Oil Free Amazing Face Liquid Fdtn: Warm Honey

 EL Double Wear - Shell Beige

 Stila - 60 Watts

 Dior Air Flash in 300

 Smashbox 15 hr: 2.2 - 2.4

 MUFE in 124

 Hourglass: Beige

3.  Brands and Shades *Concealor*:

 Inglot concealor 24

 EL DW: Warm Medium

 Cargo in F40

 4. *Primers*

 TF Primed and Poreless (in the tube)

 Clarins Instant Smooth

 Sbox targeted primer

 UD All Nighter Spray - also use as a primer when using Air Flash

 TF Shadow Insurance in Lemon Drop as undereye primer as well.

 UD PP in Eden used as concealor primer

 There's more in my foundation category but I would have to dig through my kit.


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 5, 2012)

1. Warm or cool shade?

Definitely cool, neutral tones.

2. Brands and shade of foundations

I have completely oily disgusting skin and I am a foundation whore so I am always on the hunt. I probably own roughly 20 foundations,

Currently, I am rotating the following:

MUFE F&amp;B #18

Cargo Wet/Dry-F80

Mac Matchmaster #7.5-Only when it is colder here because this slides off my face no matter which primer I use.

StudioFix Powder C7

Revlon Photoready-Cappucino- I am surprised that I like this. You can barely see the shimmers and it's a beautiful finish once it settles into the skin

*NEW "possible" HG-Chanel Perfection Lumiere in Ambre 114- I just started testing this and so far I am in perfect skin heaven!*

3. Brands and shade of concealers

I love and I am loyal to Mac Studio Finish, NC45 (Eyes) &amp; NC50 (rest of face)

4. Do you use primer? What brand?

I have tried probably every single one. I haven't found one that I love. Lately, I just use a bit of Mac oil control lotion and let it dry, Then I spritz a  couple of pumps of MUFE Mist &amp; Fix and then work in my foundation and powder. This regimen has been holding off my oil slick almost a full work day.


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 5, 2012)

1) *Warm or Cool shade?* - I'm along the lines of a cool shade. In this picture I look very light, that's because flash was on, and the background was very dim. My skin tone is cream colored with a mild yellow undertone. 

2) *Brands and Shade of Foundations* - I get really tan in the summertime, but for right now i'm using _MAC StudioFix in NC20_.

3) *Brands and Shade of Concealers* - I use the _Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer_. It covers up amazingly well, i'm still young so I don't have that bad of dark circles around my eyes, and I tend to take care of my skin a lot. So, this is more than enough coverage for me! I'm in the shade Light/Medium.

4) *Do you use primer? What brand?* - I don't use primer. I use moisturizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been using _AHAVA Mineral Body Lotion_. My skin is combination, but tends to hang slightly more on the dryer side. I prefer using moisturizer underneath my powder foundation!


----------

